# Herr der Ringe Online - Wer spielt es auch?



## titan86 (1. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Freundin und ich sind seit längerem begeisterte HdRO Spieler.
Nun wollte ich hier mal rumfragen wer das Spiel noch alles für sich entdeckt hat und auf welchem Server/in welcher Sippe ihr spielt.
Wir spielen auf dem Server *VANYAR* bei der Sippe "*Der Ringorden*".

Würde mich freuen von euch zu hören 


Grüße Thraxim


----------



## wastel (3. Februar 2014)

Seit der Beta. LT Account
Belegaer und Sippe "Die Reiter von Rohan"


----------



## kegg (3. Februar 2014)

Seit wann weiß Ich nicht genau aber schon ein paar Jahre.
Auf Gwaihir bei den 'Wanderbuhlen'


----------



## Eoweniel (5. Februar 2014)

Ich spiele seit ca 1 Jahr und hab mir vor kurzem ein live time Account gekauft. 
Und ich spiele auf dem Server vanyar. Ich habe ein Jäger auf 95 und ein Hauptmann, bade, waffi auf 85. 
Und bin in der Sippe "Der Ringorden"
Liebe grüße Eoweniel


----------



## kegg (5. Februar 2014)

Wo bekommt man denn jetzt noch Lifetime Accounts her?


----------



## Eoweniel (5. Februar 2014)

Das wa einfach nur Glück.  Ein ehemaliges sippenmitglied hat aufgehört und den Verkauf bei uns im Form veröffentlicht.


----------



## Werni92 (14. Februar 2014)

Nabend 

Ich wollte mal nachfragen ob es sich eigentlich noch lohnt das Spiel anzufangen? 
Wie weit kommt man als Free2Play Spieler und ab wann sollte/muss man was bezahlen um weiterzukommen? 
Hab das Spiel am anfang zur Free2Play umstellung mal gespielt ^^

mfg


----------



## Diaflolo97 (14. Februar 2014)

Ich spiels immernoch und schon immer als f2p, inzwischen hab ich natürlich schon Geld investiert, allerdings eben nur für Erweiterungen, alles andere bekommt man durchs Spielen zusammen. Wenn du auf HdR stehst und auch auf klassische MMO's und Bock auf gute Atmosphäre und Liebe zum Detail hast, lohnt sich HdRo immer. Empfehlenswert ist der Server Gwaihir, da sind aktuell am meisten Spieler aktiv.


----------



## wastel (14. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
es lohnt sich definitiv das Spiel anzufangen. Es wird auch in naher Zukunft nicht "abgeschaltet" sondern weiterentwickelt. 
Als f2p spielter kommst du sehr sehr weit mit Einschränkungen. 
Wichtig ist aber, dass du alles Spielwichtige als f2p Spieler Dir "ingame" erarbeiten kannst.
Soviel ich weiss ist es so aufgebaut, dass du für einige Regionen, die nicht für f2p Spieler zugänglich sind /bzw dort keine quest haben, Questpacks im Shop kaufen kannst.
ABER!
Durch f2p player zugängliche Aufgaben kannst Du Dir Shop Wärung erspielen (z.b. Erfüllung/Steigerung der Tugenden gibt immer "shop Währung").
Somit kannst Du, wenn du viel Zeit investierst und alle Nebenaufgaben erledigst die Shopwärung bringen, Dir das Game als f2p Spieler praktisch
kostenlos komplett freispielen.
Dazu gibt auch irgendwo einen Guide im Netz.

Wie weit kommst du?  ...ich denke die Addons "Minen von Moria","Reiter von Rohan" und "Helms Klamm" muss Du nach wie vor kaufen. Denn hier mussten selbst VIP und LTA Spieler
in den Geldbeutel greifen.

Wen ndu also HdR Fan bist und das Universum magst, kommst du sowieso an Lotrr nicht vorbei..auch wenn's nicht mehr taufrisch ist.

Wastel

PS: leider kenne ich keinen näheren f2p Details, da ich nen LTA habe.


----------



## Diaflolo97 (14. Februar 2014)

Die Lizenz wurde erst neulich bis 2017 verlängert, von baldigen Auslaufen kann also keine Rede sein.


----------



## Fearofdeath (14. Februar 2014)

nicht(mehr) getestet und dann st9rte es mich immer wieder was kaufn zum müssen um effektiv votan zukomm... questpacks usw.... dann wiedr mit WoW angefang und dirt verblieben^^


----------



## ryzen1 (14. Februar 2014)

Wie sieht es denn mit Spielerzahlen aus?


----------



## Sammelpass (14. Februar 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde, 
auch ich überlege schon lange da mal wieder anzufangen! Hatte damals einen Jäger auf 8 gespielt aber dann doch leider bei wow verblieben! Diesem Spiel bin ich nun seit Monaten überdrüssig! Bin ein Teamplayer und die Atmosphäre hatte mich damals schon in den Bann gezogen! Ist viel Liebe zum detail dabei und das gefällt mir persönlich sehr. Eine Frage hätte ich noch wie sieht es da mit dem PVP aus? Und würde mich jemand mit aufnehmen? Freue mich auf euch mfg


----------



## wastel (14. Februar 2014)

Lotro ist definitiv für PvE und nicht PvP ausgelegt. PvP ist zwar vorhanden, aber nebensächlich.
Lotro lebt durch seine epische Geschichte und die Detailverliebtheit. Der Stil usw ist auch nach den Büchern, nicht den Filmen, gerichtet.

Aber..auch mal das negative muss berichtet werden. 
Es ist sehr einfach geworden, zumindest im max Level Bereich beim normalen Questen (nicht raids).
Dies wurde aber erkannt, und man passt die Mobs wieder nach und nach an->schwerer
Ob es sich im low level Bereich genauso verhält kann ich nicht sagen. 
Des weiteren sind nun so gut wie alle normalen quests und die Epischen solo machbar. D.h. eine Gruppe wird fast nur noch in Innis/Raids benötigt. 
Leider für Teamplay nicht sehr förderlich

@Fearofdeath 
wenn es dich gestört hat das du was kaufen mußtest um weiterzukommen (was nicht stimmt, es verkürzt nur die Zeit) dann frag ich mich seit wann den Wow kostenlos ist? 
Das muss man doch auch was bezahlen oder?

Das ist doch der Sinn hinter F2P...man kann es kostenlos spielen, benötigt aber um den Faktor X mehr Zeit etwas zu erreichen wie jemand der Zahlt. Und Lotro ist definitiv F2P und nicht Pay2Win.

Das alles ist ein Geschäft, mit dem jemand Geld verdienen will. Kostenlos ist nicht mal der Tod!

Wastel


----------



## Sammelpass (14. Februar 2014)

So wichtig ist das PVP ja nun auch nicht aber ich weiß was du meinst als HDR Fan ist das Spiel einfach nur zum verlieben schon allein in die Welt von Mittelerde einzutauchen ist schon voll der Hammer. Werde es mir in jedem Fall wieder zulegen. Mfg


----------



## Werni92 (14. Februar 2014)

Ich werd mir das Spiel nächste Woche mal anschauen  

@Wastel: Hast du zufällig einen Link zu einem guten Free2Play Guide für den Shopkram da?  oder vllt auch jemand anderes? 

mfg


----------



## Diaflolo97 (14. Februar 2014)

such einfach bei freund google hdro buffed guide da findest du den sicher.


----------



## Werni92 (15. Februar 2014)

achso der Guide  ich dachte das wäre einfach schon nen veralteter Guide  

Dachte es gäbe nen aktuelleren  aber danke


----------



## Diaflolo97 (20. Februar 2014)

Ne, nen aktuelleren gibbet nicht.
Wer streng HdRo spielt kann aber so krass viele Punkte holen, aber das grenzt dann in meinen Augen an Masochismus, dann lieber die 50€ mal investieren, wobei es bei mir zugegebener Maßen inzwischen so 300€ sein dürften, dafür auch ne Spielzeit von über 400 Stunden, was grob 8 relativ altuellen COD's entspricht. Und die aktuellen COD's kommen kaum über 15 Stunden Spielzeit und da hab ich mit HdRo mindestens 280 Stunden gutgemacht.


----------



## Therbun (25. Februar 2014)

Stimmt das wohl doch nicht, dass die chars seit dem neuen addon total overpowered sind?
Zumindest beim Leveln, hatte da mal so nen Bericht gelesen.


----------



## Diaflolo97 (25. Februar 2014)

Zurzeit stimmt die Balance nicht so recht, es machen z.Z. alle Klassen zuviel Schaden, aber daran wird gearbeitet.


----------



## wastel (26. Februar 2014)

Im Highlevel Bereich sind sie Overpowered, d.h. die Rohan Regionen. Dort stirbt man beim normalen leveln nicht mehr. Ausser man Spring vom Felsen...  oder ist absoluter noob.

Im low bis mid level bereich kann ich es nicht beantworten. Da kann es aber anders aussehen.


----------



## Diaflolo97 (18. November 2014)

Ich reaktivier mal den Thread: Mit Gondor at Flames wurde der Beorninger als neue Klasse eingeführt.
Das neue Gebiet ist nur fürs Endlevel und nicht allzu spektakulär, nach wie vor fehlt es an neuen Instanzen, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Becks-Gold- (30. November 2014)

Findet sich hier jemand, der Lust hätte mit mir nochmal auf Vanyar anzufangen? Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich nicht jeden Tag online sein werde. Aber über Weihnachten finde ich sicherlich ein paar Stunden


----------



## Bongripper666 (7. März 2019)

Das Spiel scheint hier ein echter Dauerbrenner zu sein.  

Macht auch im 12. Jahr immer noch sehr viel Spaß. Der legendäre Server und eine völlig gechillte internationale Sippe tun ihr übriges. Kein End level Stress, kein Gehetze, einfach nur Spaß am Spiel und Zusammenspiel. So muss das sein.


----------

